# 4 European species



## peterbourbon (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi,

European species are not featured that often when it comes to centipedes, so i thought about sharing some new pics. Small specimen (except S. cingulata), but still: Enjoy! 

_Scolopendra cingulata "Greece"_






_Scolopendra dalmatica (male)_






_Scolopendra canidens_






_Scolopendra oraniensis_






Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Scolopendra777 (Apr 11, 2009)

That Scolopendra cingulata is pritty nifty , : ) Cool Pics ,


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 11, 2009)

Cingulata is always nice. Mybe it is the most impresive centipede in europe.

Look at the Iberic peninsule Scolopendra genus representants.

S. cingulata







S. oraniensis ( two colorations in the same place)







Cheers
Carles

P.D: What other sp. of genus scolopendra there are in europe? S. cretica?

P.D: Wht's the size of S. dalmatica?


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey,

nice pics! 

You can also find S. cretica, S. clavipes and S. valida in Europe.
S. dalmatica is the biggest species in former "canidens"-group and grows up to approx. 13cm (though mine is around 10-11cm).

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 11, 2009)

Cool, two diff colors from same area  What's the biggest Cingulata you've seen?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey;

I red that S. clavipes are doubtful sp. Maybe is a synonim of S. canidens.

S. oraniensis in my area has intermediate colorations also. Not so dark or not so blue. The picture of my first post show extreme colorations. 

Look at this intermediate forms of S. oraniensis.













In other hand, the biggest S. cingulata that I found was 14'5 cm.

And it was this.













Now, it is in the hell ( pedes can't get in the heaven :evil: )

Cheers
Carles


----------



## peterbourbon (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey,

yes, i know _S. clavipes_ is stated as doubtful, but i keep one - and after examining the centipede in a detailed way i ended up in _S. clavipes_:







Wuermlis paper from 1980 (" Statistische Untersuchungen zur Systematik und postembryonalen Entwicklung der Scolopendra-canidens-Gruppe") does not state _S. clavipes _as doubtful, but maybe it's outdated now (nevertheless i don't know another up-to-date publication that says something about S. clavipes in a detailed way - Wuermli only says that someone should continue his work on S. canidens-group).

Regards,
Turgut


----------



## bengerno (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Guys!

Nice pics!!
Just to add some more species here (origin Tenerife).
My late Sc. valida:













Habitat where I collected the S. clavipes', at that stage I thought It is a cretica.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice pics mans!

Bengerno, where did you find it? ( country island).

In this web site it is also recogniced like a valid sp. 

http://www.scolopendra.be/scolopendra_more.php?specie_id=25

So... what is accept in the scientiphic comunity?

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bengerno (Apr 14, 2009)

Androctonus_bic said:


> Nice pics mans!
> 
> Bengerno, where did you find it? ( country island).
> 
> ...


Hi Carles,

I found them (approx 10 individuals) in Crete, not far from Rethymno. The weather was perfect with drizzling rain.
I would say clavipes is a valid species, but I am far from an expert.


----------

